# [Portage] Instalar xorg-server y parámetro USE (Abierto)

## edgar-eloy

Hola a todos, les comento que hace un par de semanas instalé Gentoo, solo el sistema base, desde Ubuntu.

Mi siguiente paso es instalar xorg-server y si todo sale bien, Gnome como escritorio.

Estoy leyendo Guía de configuración del Servidor X, comenzé a cofigurar un poco el archivo make.conf agregando algunas variables importantes.

```
make.conf

# nano -w /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4m -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4m -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="es en"

USE="gnome gtk -qt3 -qt4 -kde dvd dvdr cdr alsa"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"
```

Como ven ya añadí las lineas INPUT_DEVICES y VIDEO_CARDS. Además en el parámetro USE quité todo soporte para kde qt3 y qt4, solo quiero soporte para Gnome y gtk.

Ahora viene mi duda.

Siguiendo la guia mencionada veo que hay una manera de ver todo lo que se va a instalar al hacer # emerge xorg-server, hago esto y me sale una lista bastante larga, cosa que me lo esperaba por solo tener el sistema base, pero veo que para cada paquete hay especificacions del parámetro USE en rojo y azul y es acá donde no entiendo que significan los colores y que relación tienen con mi archivo make.conf.

Les muestro un poco de esta extensa lista:

```
# emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

......

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.19  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 907 kB

......

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0  USE="zlib -debug -minimal" 289 kB

......

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -joystick -keyboard -mouse -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom[/color]" VIDEO_CARDS="[color=red]nvidia[/color] [color=darkblue]-apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB

......

Total: 143 packages (143 new), Size of downloads: 178,427 kB
```

[ebuild N ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0 USE="zlib -debug -minimal" 289 kB

Descargaría cerca de 178MB que es mucho para mi coneccion, asi que me voy a armar de paciencia para este paso.

Como ven hay parámetro en rojo y azul, les pregunto ¿los parámetros que están en rojo y azul deberían estar en mi make.conf? ¿Que significan estos colores y que me quiere decir?

Desde ya gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos a todos.

----------

## opotonil

Las USE que NO tienen un simbolo "-" (las que estan en rojo) son con las que se va a compilar el paquete y las que SI tienen un simbolo "-" (las que estan en azul) son las que no se utilizaran en la compilacion del paquete.

Las USE en rojo vienen dadas por el perfil seleccionado, el make.conf y /etc/portage/package.use por ejemplo en VIDEO_CARDS te aparece en rojo nvidia por haberla añadido al make.conf lo que dara soporte para nvidia al paquete xorg-drivers.

Hecha un ojo a: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=2

Salu2.Last edited by opotonil on Mon Jun 21, 2010 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edgar-eloy

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Las USE que NO tienen un simbolo "-" (las que estan en rojo) son con las que se va a compilar el paquete y las que SI tienen un simbolo "-" (las que estan en azul) son las que no se utilizaran en la compilacion del paquete.
> 
> Las USE en rojo vienen dadas por el perfil seleccionado, el make.conf y /etc/portage/package.use por ejemplo en VIDEO_CARDS te aparece en rojo nvidia por haberla añadido al make.conf lo que dara soporte para nvidia al paquete xorg-drivers.
> 
> Hecha un ojo a: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=2
> ...

 

Gracias opotomil, he editado un poco mi make.conf quedando asi:

```
# nano -w /etc/make.conf

## These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4m -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4m -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="es en"

USE="gnome gnome-keyring gtk gtkhtml hal jpeg gif -qt3 -qt4 -kde dvd dvdr cdr a$

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"
```

Mi siguiente paso fué instalar el xorg-server, estuvo cerca de 4 horas descargando y compilando todos los paquetes.

Hago una pregunta, ¿cual es el siguiente paso para tener un escritorio en Gentoo? ¿que hay que instalar primero, drivers nvidia o gnome-base?

Desde ya gracias por sus respuestas.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿que hay que instalar primero, drivers nvidia o gnome-base?

 

el driver de nvidia ya lo deberías tener instalado porque tienes VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"  en tu make.conf asi que tan solo te quedaría instalar un entorno con el que te encuentres cómodo. Si quieres gnome, simplemente emerge -av gnome; si buscas un gnome mas liviano, emerge -av gnome-light.

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

En principio una vez instalado "xorg-server" ya tendrías instalados los drivers de Nvidia, puedes asegurarte haciendo:

```

# emerge -pv nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1  USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Tambien tendrias que tener ya configurado el sistema para que use el "opengl" de Nvidia, puedes asegurarte haciendo (es necesario tener instalado gentoolkit):

```

# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Y lo siguiente que haria es configurar las X y comprobar que levantan, mira:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Y por ultimo si, instalar Gnome o el que te guste, mira:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gnome-config.xml

Salu2.

----------

## Latinvs

Yo también vengo de la familia Debian y una de las cosas que primero me conquistó de Gentoo es olvidarme de instalar ciertos paquetes, que al estar especificadas sus "flags" en el make.conf o en el package.use se instalan como dependencias sin tener yo que molestarme; uno es el controlador de mi gráfica: com ote indican, al tener "nvidia" especificado en la sección "VIDEO_CARDS" de tu make.conf te instalará el controlador solito, lo mismo si usas un portátil con ratón táctil, o lo mismo con tu tarjeta de sonido, con las indicaciones pertinentes en tu make.conf, claro; y muy importante: lo mismo con el paqeute de idioma de tu escritorio o de Firefox o de cualquier otro paquete que requiera del paquete de idioma castellano, especifica en tu make.conf "LINGUAS=es" y a correr,  :Smile: 

Saludos y bienvenido a Gentoo.

----------

## edgar-eloy

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

Controlando lo que ya tengo instalado veo lo siguiente:

```
# emerge -pv nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3  USE="acpi gtk -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60  0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

A mi entender parece que falta un paquete, veo que dice 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall)

Entonces instalo nuevamente nvidia-drivers

```
# emerge nvidia-drivers

 * ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 failed:

 *   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2586:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3:

 * You must be in the video group to use the NVIDIA device

 * For more info, read the docs at

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml#doc_chap3_sect6

 * 

 * This ebuild installs a kernel module and X driver. Both must

 * match explicitly in their version. This means, if you restart

 * X, you must modprobe -r nvidia before starting it back up

 * 

 * To use the NVIDIA GLX, run "eselect opengl set nvidia"

 * 

 * NVIDIA has requested that any bug reports submitted have the

 * output of /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included.

 * 

 * To work with compiz, you must enable the AddARGBGLXVisuals option.

 * 

 * If you are having resolution problems, try disabling DynamicTwinView.

 * Messages for package media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60:

 * ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 failed:

 *   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2586:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Al principio compila e instala un paquete de forma correcta, luego cuando trata de instalar el segundo paquete me da esos mensajes de error.

No entiendo que puede llegar e ser.

Alguien podria explicarme que ocurre? Desde ya gracias por sus aporte.

----------

## opotonil

El driver en si lo tienes instalado es "nvidia-drivers", el otro paquete "nvidia-settings" es para configurar cosas como la salida VGA en los portátiles. Si desactivas la USE "gtk" del paquete "nvidia-drivers" no se instalara. Si lo deseas instalar encontraras varios post por el foro con el mismo problema, la solución creo recordar que es desenmascarar una versión mas moderna.

Salu2.

----------

## edgar-eloy

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> El driver en si lo tienes instalado es "nvidia-drivers", el otro paquete "nvidia-settings" es para configurar cosas como la salida VGA en los portátiles. Si desactivas la USE "gtk" del paquete "nvidia-drivers" no se instalara. Si lo deseas instalar encontraras varios post por el foro con el mismo problema, la solución creo recordar que es desenmascarar una versión mas moderna.
> 
> Salu2.

 

Eso me deja más tranquilo, voy a ver como se hace para desenmascarar un versión más moderna de nvidia-settings, y luego instalar gnome.

Con respecto al xorg-server, ¿como puedo saber si tengo HAL instalado? ¿será necesario tener un xorg.conf?

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Con respecto al xorg-server, ¿como puedo saber si tengo HAL instalado?
> 
> 

 

Si aparece la USE "hal" sin un simbolo "-" delante (en color rojo) es que tiene soporte (yo la añadí al "make.conf"):

```

emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿será necesario tener un xorg.conf?
> 
> 

 

En mi caso, nvidia también, necesite un "xorg.conf" basico (imagino que siga siendo necesario):

```

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen         0 "screen" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "wfb"

        Load  "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "monitor"

        VendorName   "Sony Corporation"

        ModelName    "Vaio [VGN-FZ21M]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "card"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "G86M [GeForce 8400M GT]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier   "screen"

        Device       "card"

        Monitor      "monitor"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport 0 0

                Depth    24

                Modes    "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Salu2.

----------

## edgar-eloy

Gracias opotonil, era exactamente lo que estaba buscando.

Te cuento que hoy estuve configurando xorg-server, HAL, y viendo el tema de xorg.conf. El manual que estoy siguiendo da todos los parametros para HAL y luego comienza a hablar de xorg.conf, o sea que es necesario tener un xorg.conf aunque este sea minimo.

En este momento estoy compilando gnome-light, ovbiamente siguiendo el manual.

Te comento que tengo Ubuntu instalado, desde Ubuntu hice la instalacion de Gentoo, el xorg.conf que tengo ahi lo podria usar para Gentoo, pero me gusta mas la idea de aprender a crearlo y configurarlo.

Lo que me tenia emocionado era el tema de tener un escritorio sin usar xorg.conf, pero veo que esta dificil.

Te mando saludos, gracias por tu xorg.conf, voy a sacar datos de ahi para usarlo en el mio.

----------

## Diabliyo

Te paso un tip, en Gentoo existe un directorio predefinido para lo que es desenmascarar, maskarear y establecer USEs para un paquete especifico.

El directorio definido es /etc/portage/ (debs crearlo), dentro crearas 2 archivos, asi que para ilustrarlo hare 3 ejemplos:

```
# primera vez en mi gentoo xD

shell# mkdir /etc/portage

shell# cd /etc/portage/

shell# touch package.keywords   # aqui van los paquetes a desenmascarar

shell# touch package.mask         # aqui paquetes que quiero maskarear

shell# touch package.use            # habilitar una o varias USEs para un paquete especifico

# desenmascarar nvidia-settings mas reciente

# OJO: ~x86 para Gentoo 32bits y ~amd64 para Gentoo-AMD

shell# echo "media-video/nvidia-settings ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# enmascarar un paquete que no quiero

# aqui ya NO especificamos ~x86 o ~amd64

shell# echo "media-video/nvidia-settings-VERSION" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# enmascarar otro paquete, pero de la version 2.0 hacia atras

shell# echo "<=media-video/programa-2.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# quiero la use SSL para el programa FTP solamente

# claro, la variable debe aparecer dispuesta al hacer "emerge -vp programa-ftp"

shell# echo "folder/programaftp     ssl" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Porque usas portage.use, por que si te la pasas editando el make.conf, las ediciones que hagas (agregar o quitar) afectaran a TODOS LOS PAQUETES del sistema, es por eso se recomienda establescas un buen numero de variables en USE que es LOGICO usarias en todos los paquetes o en su mayoria, como por ejemplo: xvid, divx, ogg, jpeg, jpeg2k, tiff, png, ssl, X, gnome, gtk, notify, hal, .... etc, etc.....

Como actualizo mi sistema ?

Esta pregunat es tipica, y es simple:

```
shell# emerge --sync  # sincronizar paquetes para ver los nuevos

shell# emerge -uDN world  # se actualiza TODO el sistema, junto con las nuevas USEs puestas en make.conf
```

Como arreglo mi Gento si se rompe una dependencia o un programa ?

```
shell# emerge portage-utils

shell# emerge gentoolkit

shell# revdep-rebuild   # busca dependencias y examina todo, arregla todo xD
```

Ya conforme avances, hiras aprendiendo mas !

Suerte !

----------

## edgar-eloy

Gracias por tu respuesta Diabliyo.

Con respecto a xorg-server creo que ya lo tengo bien instalado en mi sistema porque no he recibido ningun aviso de error.

Luego de ver varias veces error con nvidia-settings 180.###, me puse a investigar y pude lograr instalar una versión superior editando el archivo package.keywords

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

media-video/nvidia-settings ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

#x11-base/opengl-update ~x86

#x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86

#gnome-base/nautilus ~x86
```

Como verán la primera línea es para nvidia-settings, las otras las agregué viendo varias soluciones y como todo salió bien las deje como están.

Ahora estoy trabado con gnome-light, me da errores con nautilus-2.28.4-r1.

No se si poner el log acá o abrir un nuevo post, porque si nos guiamos por el titulo, xorg-server ya estaria resuelto.

Espero que me ayuden nuevamente, gracias a todos.

Saludos

----------

## Diabliyo

 *edgar-eloy wrote:*   

> Gracias por tu respuesta Diabliyo.
> 
> Con respecto a xorg-server creo que ya lo tengo bien instalado en mi sistema porque no he recibido ningun aviso de error.
> 
> Luego de ver varias veces error con nvidia-settings 180.###, me puse a investigar y pude lograr instalar una versión superior editando el archivo package.keywords
> ...

 

Checa lo que te puse en: Como arreglo mi Gento si se rompe una dependencia o un programa ?

Si despues de hacerlo y persiste el error, ya tendras mas datos para ver como solucionarlo !...

Opino que igual lo pongas aqui, ya estamos entrados xD

----------

